# Homestead Start-Up Offer



## Cassie Correa (Apr 26, 2020)

View media item 352View media item 350View media item 364View media item 362View media item 360View media item 358View media item 356View media item 354 Looking for a young, aspiring homesteader family to occupy and manage (potentially purchase) my old homestead.

I am in Southeast Texas where the growing season is year round due to temperatures, rainfall and fertile soil. I have a 7 acre property that I used to homestead. It has a 6000 sf barn, livestock pens, outbuildings, pecan grove, pear & fig trees. It is fenced, cross fenced, gated and sits in a private location at the end of a county road.

I am looking for someone to occupy it, run a little homestead and help me out /co-op with my current homestead which is about 15-20 miles away. You would have to put a little temporary dwelling on it, but I can help you there, as well. There are utilities to connect with, already in place. Your monthly expense would be taxes and liability insurance, plus your living expenses. What I want in return is a homesteading partner, someone to live on and maintain the property, meat/dairy products and some handyman/ranch hand help at my place. I am a single widow in my 60’s and can’t keep up with both properties, so I am offering this to some young family that wants to get started, is willing to work, but doesn’t have the capital to get into a place. If you are interested, just let me know and we can continue the discussion.

Purchase is an option. We can discuss terms and have an attorney draw up the agreement to protect the interests of all parties.

My kids were raised, homeschooled and introduced to homesteading there and we have lots of fond memories. Now it sits vacant, lonely and getting overgrown. Time for a new, young, aspiring homesteading family to bring back laughter and life to the place!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Where abouts in SE Texas?


----------



## Cassie Correa (Apr 26, 2020)

Cabin Fever said:


> Where abouts in SE Texas?


In Tyler County. It is about 2 hours from downtown Houston, and halfway between Beaumont and Lufkin.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Thank you. We've toyed with the idea of moving to Texas to be closer to our 10 grandkids who all live there. My wife and her kids lived near Nacogdoches. In addition, my wife's three sisters and their families live in LaPorte and League City, TX.


----------



## Cassie Correa (Apr 26, 2020)

Cabin Fever said:


> Thank you. We've toyed with the idea of moving to Texas to be closer to our 10 grandkids who all live there. My wife and her kids lived near Nacogdoches. In addition, my wife's three sisters and their families live in LaPorte and League City, TX.


well, this property would be right in the middle of those towns. Laporte and League city are SW about 2 hours and Nacogdoches is north about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Post pictures?


----------



## MJR (Apr 2, 2020)

My family may be interested.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Sounds like a reasonable offer, who would pay the bills, would there be rent, or income ?


----------



## Orion's Pelt (May 1, 2020)

what a beautiful place, if I had the capital to move my family I would do so in a heartbeat!


----------



## Cassie Correa (Apr 26, 2020)

MJR said:


> My family may be interested.


PM me to discuss further. Thank you!


----------



## Cassie Correa (Apr 26, 2020)

CKelly78z said:


> Sounds like a reasonable offer, who would pay the bills, would there be rent, or income ?


From the original post: “Your monthly expense would be taxes and liability insurance, plus your living expenses.”

I think that covers it?


----------



## MJR (Apr 2, 2020)

Cassie Correa said:


> PM me to discuss further. Thank you!


The website won’t let me PM you for some reason.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Interesting proposition..And all the income is generated at the homestead?...No job in town?


----------



## Darina Markyanova (May 9, 2020)

Hi me and my husband are in our mid thirties and we are very interested. We are both hardworking and educated and actually looking for establishing our own homestead and interested to purchase option. Is a way we can get in contact with you? I hope this message will find you and you can call me at+13476979115 Darina


----------



## Cassie Correa (Apr 26, 2020)

RobertDane said:


> Interesting proposition..And all the income is generated at the homestead?...No job in town?


That’s up to the occupant/buyer.


----------



## Cassie Correa (Apr 26, 2020)

MJR said:


> The website won’t let me PM you for some reason.


you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Cassie Correa (Apr 26, 2020)

Darina Markyanova said:


> Hi me and my husband are in our mid thirties and we are very interested. We are both hardworking and educated and actually looking for establishing our own homestead and interested to purchase option. Is a way we can get in contact with you? I hope this message will find you and you can call me at+13476979115 Darina


I texted you


----------



## Elfette (May 13, 2020)

I just joined this forum, read your post and would also like to email you at the address you provided if this is still an available option for someone? Thanks!


Cassie Correa said:


> you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## BirdWatcher2477 (Sep 21, 2020)

What is the price to purchase the 7 acres of land? I'm very interested, thanks-


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Difficult to find jobs in the area for sure. When I lived in Nacogdoches, the best paying jobs were either at the chicken slaughter plant (guaranteed hours but lousy pay) or at the tire retread plant (you have to pass the math part and be super reliable but they pay well...$18 a hour). That is from what I remember when living there maybe 25 or so years ago.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TedH71 said:


> Difficult to find jobs in the area for sure. When I lived in Nacogdoches, the best paying jobs were either at the chicken slaughter plant (guaranteed hours but lousy pay) or at the tire retread plant (you have to pass the math part and be super reliable but they pay well...$18 a hour). That is from what I remember when living there maybe 25 or so years ago.


Hey Ted, a lot has changed in 25 years. I know you used to live here because you spelled it right lol.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

So is the job scene much improved? If so, I might consider moving back.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TedH71 said:


> So is the job scene much improved? If so, I might consider moving back.


It really has. I dont know your challenges here but I have lived here since the '70's. The powers that be didnt want any growth. They kept it that way for decades. That is why I became a road warrior worker. Now they try but they just cant stop the spread. 

SFA is spending 160 million even during the pandemic. New Fine Arts building and practice gym for Lumberjacks/Ladyjacks. Restaurant's going up everywhere. New commercial buildings. The strip mall where Snoopy's was is now being turned into something else. I think a restaurant or something. Plus I-69 coming through.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Going to PM you sir.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TedH71 said:


> Going to PM you sir.


sure thing


----------

